# Dog Training April 15 - July 15



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

I am aware you cannot hunt your dog on game between April 15 -July 15. What about retriever training? My dog stays on a lead or at heel until sent to retrieve canvas or rubber dummies. I would not be hunting wild birds or game. Does the terrain or plant growth have anything to do with it. For instance, throwing dummies off a sandy beach into lake Michigan with no birds or game around seems harmless. What about plowed under state land field. How about taking my dog fishing in a boat and throwing an occassional dummy into the lake.

It seems that with common sence you can protect young birds or game from being bothered and still train your dog. Does the law allow for common sense or is it real tight on this issue?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

If you want to play fetch with your dog from the beach in Lake Michigan at any time of the year (providing dogs are allowed on the beach your at of course) go for it, you will not have a problem.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Boehr,

I was hoping for a little more direciton on this one. Is there a secton of law or rule to give me more clarification on dog training during the closed season. 

The hunting and trapping guide does not say much on the issue. It states "you may train dogs on wild animals only from July 15 through April 15".


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Barry...hope this helps.

GENERAL DOG TRAINING

Q. What is dog training?

Dog training means to chase or locate game animals with a dog outside of the open season for that game. In addition, a person could also train a dog without a firearm during the season open to taking that game.

Q. What game may I train my dog on in Michigan?

Dogs may be trained on the same game species that can be hunted with dogs. These species include the following game animals: bear, bobcat, raccoon, opossum, fox, coyote, rabbit, hare, squirrel, duck, geese, coot, Florida gallinule, pheasant, quail, Hungarian partridge, ruffed grouse, sharp-tailed grouse, wild turkey, snipe, woodcock, sora rail, and Virginia rail.

Q. When can I train my dog on game in Michigan?

Individuals may train their dogs from July 15 of one year through April 15 of the following year. Persons who desire to train year around can do so upon established dog training areas on state-owned lands, upon private game bird hunting preserves, or by acquiring a Private Dog Training Area Permit for training upon private lands.

Q. Can I train my dog at any hour?

No, you can only train your dog during the established hunting hours for that game. For example, training on rabbits can only be conducted during daylight hours; training on raccoon or coyote could be conducted during both daylight and nighttime hours.

Q. When dog training in Michigan do I need to have a hunting license?

No, a hunting license is not required unless you are participating in dog training with live ammunition. Special regulations apply when chasing bear or bobcat during their open seasons  a bear or fur harvester license, respectively, is needed to run your dogs on bear or bobcat whether you do or do not have a firearm.

Q. Can I carry a firearm during the dog training process?

Yes, an individual may possess a shotgun or handgun while in possession of blank cartridge ammunition when training their dog. 

Q. If I reside in Michigan do I need to license my dog?

Yes, for each dog 4 months of age or older you are required to make application for a dog license in your county of residence. A current rabies vaccination will be required to obtain a dog license. Contact your county officials for further information.

A non-residence must provide proof of a current vaccination, and registration for their dog. 

Q. May a nonresident of Michigan dog train in Michigan? 

Nonresidents may train their dogs on all species for which dogs may be trained, however, training on bear, bobcat, fox, coyote, raccoon, and opossum by nonresidents is restricted. Nonresidents may train on these species only when either participating in an authorized field dog trial, or from April 16 through July 14 upon a permitted private dog training area.

Q. May I enter on private property to retrieve my dog?

Yes, an individual may go onto private property to retrieve their dog if they do not possess a weapon, and leave upon retrieving their dog. However, if a landowner or their agent requests that you leave the property, you are obligated to leave immediately. Also, if an individual has been told either verbally or in writing to stay off the property, that person may not make any future entry upon the property to retrieve a dog. 

Q. What is a Private Dog Training Area Permit?

A Private Dog Training Area Permit is a no-cost permit that establishes an area for year around dog training on private lands. This permit allows the permittee and guests to dog train during the season normally closed to training (April 16 through July 14). If you establish a Private Dog Training Area, you can release and shoot exotic birds or pigeons in the training process and engage in other dog training activities year around. Unless allowed by a field dog trial permit, game birds may not be shot except under normal hunting regulations during the open season. A small game license is required when in possession of a firearm with live ammunition. For more information about the Private Dog Training Area Permit, contact the Department of Natural Resources, Wildlife Division, at (517) 373-1263.

Q. Where are the state-owned lands that are open to year around dog training?

The year-around, state-owned dog training and/or dog trial areas are as follows:

Allegan County - Section 20, T2N R15W, within the Allegan State Game Area.**

Gladwin County - Sections 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, and 10, T20N R2W, all within the Gladwin Forest Area of the Au Sable River State Forest and known as the Gladwin Field Dog Trial Area.* [This area is only open to organized field dog trials under permit. No individual training of dogs is allowed.]

Ionia County - Section 2, T6N R7W, and section 35, T7N R7W, within the Ionia Recreation Area.**

Ionia County - The SE 1/4 of the SE 1/4 of the SE 1/4 of section 32; that portion of section 33 lying south of Riverside Drive; that portion of the N 1/2 of section 34 lying south of Riverside Drive; the NW 1/4 of section 4 and that portion of section 5 lying south of Riverside Drive, T6N R7W, and the NW 1/4 of the SW 1/4 of section 34, T7N R7W, within the Ionia Recreation Area. [These areas are only open to organized field dog trials under permit. No individual training of dogs is allowed.]

Jackson County - All of sections 24 and 25, and that portion of section 36 north of Sharon Valley Road, T3S R2E, all within the Sharonville State Game Area.**

Lapeer County - Sections 13 and 24 west of Five Lakes Road, T8N R10E, all within the Lapeer State Game Area.** 

Oakland County - That portion of section 26 lying west of Beaumont Road; the following portions of section 35 - the south 1/2 lying east of Pettibone Lake Road, that portion of the NW 1/4 lying between Pettibone Lake Road and Beaumont Road, the south 1/4 of the NE 1/4, the NW 1/4 of the SW 1/4 of the NE 1/4, and that portion of the NW 1/4 of the SW 1/4 lying west of Pettibone Lake Road; the NE 1/4 of the SE 1/4 of section 34; the west 1/2 of the SW 1/4 of section 36; T3N R7E, all within the Highland Recreation Area. ** 

Oakland County - Section 23 east of Jossman Road, T5N R8E, within the Holly Recreation Area.** 

____________________

* Closed to hunting year around, except deer may be taken during their open season on or after November 15 of each year, and beaver and otter may be trapped during their open seasons.

** These areas are open to year around training by both field dog trial participants and individual dog trainers.



Persons interested in more information regarding the designated dog training areas may contact the respective areas at the following addresses and telephone numbers:

Allegan State Game Area, 4590 118th Avenue, Allegan, MI 49010
Phone: (616) 673-2430

Ionia Recreation Area, 2880 W. David Highway, Ionia, MI 48846
Phone: (616) 527-3750

Sharonville State Game Area, (contact) Waterloo State Game Area, R#3, 13578 Seymour Road, Grass Lake, MI 49240
Phone: (517) 522-4097

Lapeer State Game Area, 3116 Vernor Road, Lapeer, MI 48446
Phone: (810) 664-8355

Highland Recreation Area, 5200 E. Highland Road, White Lake, MI 48383
Phone: (248) 685-2433

Holly Recreation Area, 8100 Grange Hall Road, Holly, MI 48442
Phone: (248) 634-8811

Q. Can I train my dog in a state park, state recreation area, wildlife sanctuary, or wildlife refuge?

Those portions of state parks and state recreation areas open to hunting are open to dog training from July 15 through April 15; however, unless specifically authorized by a field dog trial permit, no shooting of birds or possession of loaded firearms is allowed while dog training in a state park or recreation area except on lands open to hunting from September 15 through March 31. Except for hunting, dog trials or dog training, all dogs in a state park or recreation area are required to be on a 6-foot or shorter leash. All wildlife refuges and wildlife sanctuaries are closed to dog training.

BIRD DOG TRAINING

Q. I would like to train my dog on live captive-bred birds during the closed hunting season. What are my alternatives?

First, there are two categories of captive birds which can be used: 1) game birds, and 2) exotic birds.

The most popular game birds used for dog training are pheasants (ring-necked, black-necked, and all "look-a-likes"), bobwhite quail, mallard ducks and Hungarian partridge. Ring-necked pheasants and black-necked pheasants ("look-a-likes") include any breeds that resemble in color, size and appearance either the ring-necked or black-necked pheasant. Except for a special rule on the recapture of bobwhite quail, once released, captive game birds cannot be shot or recaptured except by legal hunting during the open season for that game bird.

The most popular exotics are the chukar partridge, feral pigeon and coturnix quail. Exotics are favored by some dog trainers because they can be released and shot year around with a small game license in any area open to hunting.

Both captive game birds and the exotics are available from private breeders in Michigan. For a listing of breeders in your area, contact the Michigan Association of Gamebird Breeders & Hunting Preserves, 975 W. Townline 16 Road, Pinconning, MI 48650; Phone: 517-879-5401. You may also want to visit their web site: http://www.centuryinter.net/magb-hp/

Another alternative is to contact a licensed game bird hunting preserve. Hunting preserves have an extended hunting season, from July 15 through April 30, and can allow year around dog training and the shooting of exotics for their clients. The Michigan Association of Gamebird Breeders & Hunting Preserves, whose address, phone number and web site is listed above, can supply you with preserves that provide these services.

Q. Do I need any special permit to use either captive reared game birds or exotic birds for dog training?

This depends on whether you are using game birds or exotics and if using game birds, the number of birds you purchase:

Exotics  No permit or other paperwork is needed to purchase exotics within Michigan.

Game birds  No permit is needed to purchase 12 or fewer pheasants, bobwhite quail or Hungarian partridge for dog training from a Michigan breeder. If you purchase more than 12 at a time for dog training, the Michigan breeder will furnish you with a Game Bird Release Permit. Birds acquired in this manner, regardless of quantity, cannot be propagated or sold. If you have an interest in rearing your own birds for dog training purposes, contact the Michigan Department of Natural Resources, Wildlife Bureau, Wildlife Permit Specialist, phone 517-373-1263, for further information. Game birds acquired in Michigan must be accompanied by a shipping tag supplied by the seller. Keep the shipping tag as proof of legal ownership. 
Importation  Regardless of whether you purchase game birds or exotics, any imported birds must be accompanied by an official interstate health certificate or official interstate certificate of veterinary inspection, which will be furnished by the out-of-state breeder. All pheasant, quail, grouse and partridge imported into Michigan must be certified free of pullorum by an accredited veterinarian. You are required by law to keep the interstate shipping certificates for at least 1 year as proof of legal importation.

Q. Can I use a quail recall pen in Michigan?

Yes, a quail recall pen can be used for dog training purposes if the person using the pen has on their person the shipping tag or permit for the quail.

FIELD DOG TRIALS

Q. What is a field dog trial?

A field dog trial is a trial or meet, advertised as such and open to entry by persons whose dogs qualify, in which not less that four participants, with dogs, are permitted to dog train in competition or contest. Dogs must be awarded point, trophies, or other actual honors for their performance and demonstration of hunting skills.

Live birds may be released and taken in the process of the trial when permitted. Firearms with live ammunition may be possessed during the trial, when the field dog trail permit allows the shooting of live birds. Individuals in possession of a firearm with live ammunition must have a small game license for the current year. 

For more information on field dog trails, contact Wayne Warners, Secretary, Michigan Field Dog Trial Association, 1467 Seymour, Grand Rapids, MI 49504; Phone: (616) 453-4903.

BEAR AND BOBCAT DOG TRAINING

Q. Can I train my dogs on bear?

Yes, if a resident of Michigan you can train your dogs on bear during the open season for dog training. However, it is unlawful to run dogs on bear in any area of the state not open to bear hunting. In addition, it is unlawful to run dogs on bear in Zone 1 from September 10-14, or in Zone 2 during the bow and arrow only bear season.

During the training process, individuals may only train eight dogs at any one time on a bear. Captive, tethered, or caged bears may not be used in the dog training process. Everyone running their dogs during the open hunting season for bear or bobcat must be in possession of a valid hunting license for that species (bear or fur harvester, respectfully).

Q. Are there any areas closed to bobcat dog training?

Yes, it is unlawful to train a dog on bobcat in an area of the state that is closed to bobcat hunting.

FOX DOG TRAINING

Q. Can I train my dog on fox?

Yes, if a resident of Michigan you can train your dog on fox during the open season for dog training. Fox may also be chased from April 16 to July 14 in Zone 3, on state-owned lands with written authorization from the department. For permit application information, contact your nearest DNR office. An individual may also fox train by participation in a permitted field dog trial.

WATER TRAINING OF RETRIEVERS

Q. Can I year around train my retriever in the water?

Yes, a person may water train their retriever year around, provided that no ground nesting birds or small mammals are disturbed while in the process of water training.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Boehr,

Thanks! I learned a lot from your posts.

It seems the last question on your list addresses part of my question. "can retrievers be trained year around on water?" Your answer is "Yes! provided you do not disturb ground nesting birds or game." 

It seems reasonable that this would apply to retriever training on land as well. Its legal provided ground nesting birds and game are not disturbed? 

Basicly, I would like to go to the state land near me and train my retriever year around. Between April 15 and July 15, I would need to choose a site with low cut vegitation where nesting birds and game are not present.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

> It seems reasonable that this would apply to retriever training on land as well. Its legal provided ground nesting birds and game are not disturbed?


Except you skipped this part: 




> Q. When can I train my dog on game in Michigan?
> 
> Individuals may train their dogs from July 15 of one year through April 15 of the following year. Persons who desire to train year around can do so upon established dog training areas on state-owned lands, upon private game bird hunting preserves, or by acquiring a Private Dog Training Area Permit for training upon private lands.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Answerguy,

I'm not exactly sure I understand your point. Are you suggesting dogs cannot train on land during the closed period? Or are you suggesting areas that are clearly permissable? I don't have any of the year around training areas or preserves near me. 

The language (answerguy) quotes regarding training between April 15 and July 15 is permissive and specifically states where you can train (not where you cannot). I also think the reference to the word "training" in this case may means training "on game birds and animals" where nesting birds and animals could be disturbed.

I train my retriever on state or private land and am trying to determine the parameters that may allow dog training between April 15 and July 15. From what I am reading in Boehr's post, it would seem that I can do so provided I use lands with habitat that does not hold nesting birds or game. 

I'm not looking to make up new meaning for words to get around the intent of the law that protects nesting game. I want to understand the law so I have confidence I am training my dog legally. The law is unclear and I think this discussion can be helpful for all the fat dogs out there that could be getting year around training exercise (that goes for chubby owners as well). 

I know I'm pressing the issue. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You must remember that training on nesting birds wouldn't mean just pheasants or some other game birds as far as training and distrubing of birds go. It would mean killdeer or any type of bird, game or protected. It's my opinion that it would be best to stay to beach training in the water or if on land keep your dog on a leash and take him/her for a walk or make it real obvious that you are basically playing fetch if between those dates when training is closed.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Barry,

Following your logic; since the DNR guide states firearm deer hunting is from Nov 15 to 30th but they don't say when it isn't allowed then you can firearm hunt all year round.
It doesn't work that way.
Gary


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Sorry Answer guy, the deer season analogy doesn't apply here. Boehr, I appreciate your point about some of the small non-gamebird species.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

So what is it you want to know? 



> I'm not exactly sure I understand your point. Are you suggesting dogs cannot train on land during the closed period? Or are you suggesting areas that are clearly permissable? I don't have any of the year around training areas or preserves near me.


Yes, I'm suggesting you can't train dogs on land during the closed period EXCEPT in the areas where it is specifically allowed. Just because one of the dog training areas isn't near you is not any kind of excuse.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Alright, that's enough. Cool it.


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

if im a non res.of michigan can i train my dog on wild grouse without a hunting lic.after july 15


----------

